# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Fistful of Frags 2.6: Hmm Machete...

## ShinSH

Vous aimez les cowboyz? Vous aimez les vieux colts et le far-west? Vous aimez trancher du despérado à la machette? Le mod Fistful of Frags (Half Life 2) est pour vous, et la sortie de la version 2.6 apporte pas mal de nouveautés sympa.
 Au menu d'aujourd'hui:

 Des nouveaux modes de jeu: territorial push, prisoner escort, double push the cart, train robbery et duel tournament.Une nouvelle mission à jouer en coop.Un système de statistiques globales, qui est également un système de ladder, et qui est utilisé pour l'équilibrage automatique des équipes. Tapez mw en jeu pour voir vos stats, mwteam pour les infos de votre équipe, et mw10 pour voir celles des dix meilleurs joueurs.Des collisions "douces" à la TF2: si vous rentrez dans un coéquipier, vous serez simplement repoussés au lieu d'être bloqués comme si vous rentriez dans un mur.Des poneys. On me fait signe qu'il s'agit de chevaux. Ca colle un peu plus avec l'ambiance far-west, en effet. Ils ne serviront qu'au décor, car il sera impossible de les monter (non Gringo, on ne peut pas les incarner non plus).Vous pouvez désormais désactiver la musique de fin de round. Mais elle est tellement dans le trip qu'il serait idiot de s'en passer.Un votemap a été ajouté, permettant de changer de cartes sans avoir un admin sous la main, ou avec un script tiers.Une caméra mettant en valeur le joueur qui a capturé le butin.Une traduction allemande. Cool. Tellement cool qu'elle était buggée, et qu'un mini patch est sorti pour corriger ce souci. 
 En revanche, toujours pas de serveur tournant sur Linux. Avec un gameplay sympa et des mises à jour régulières, Fistful of Frags est un bon choix de mod pour Half Life 2. Si vous êtes tentés pour jouer entre Canards sans se prendre la tête, sachez qu'il existe un sujet sur le forum regroupant des joueurs tournant entre différents mods en délirant à chaque fois. Le trip Machete, c'est eux. Les poneys, c'est moi. Et j'ai honte.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Steack

Rien a voir, mais il arrive quand le film Machete ?
Parcequ'il y a plus beaucoup de nouvelle depuis la confirmation qu'il sortira un jour  ::P:

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Ha siiii , muchas gracias Miguel  :Bave:

----------


## Dorian

Shin tu devrais mettre deux trois screens car ça à l'air d'être super réussi niveau ambiance !

----------


## Fret

Bienvenue aux collisions douces et au revoir les pyramides humaines  ::rolleyes:: . Elle a l'air sympa cette nouvelle update, double push the cart, ponays et tout et tout, bref: aiguisez vos coutelas lissez vos moustaches et rejoignez le club de la Machetteeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Kadehar

Yeah §§§§
Par contre je vois pas de patch pour passer de la version 2.5 à la 2.6 , faut se retaper les 500mo ?  ::(:

----------


## Rom1

> Yeah §§§§
> Par contre je vois pas de patch pour passer de la version 2.5 à la 2.6 , faut se retaper les 500mo ?


Ouais  ::|: , et les serveurs sont a la traine... (80ko/s)

----------


## clexanis

Macheteee§§§  ::wub::

----------


## Elbreth

Osef des serveurs qui pédalent, c'est tellement bon!!!
Filefront à l'air de tourner un poil plus vite chuis dans les 300ko/s, à bon entendeur...

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Filefront à l'air de tourner un poil plus vite chuis dans les 300ko/s, à bon entendeur...


Pareil

----------


## Rom1

> Osef des serveurs qui pédalent, c'est tellement bon!!!
> Filefront à l'air de tourner un poil plus vite chuis dans les 300ko/s, à bon entendeur...


A oui tiens  ::):  en plus y a l'update 2.5 -> 2.6 qui du coup est moins lourde a DL  :;):

----------


## Angelina

Bon bah soirée Fistful of frag, obligé maintenant.

Rdv chez Ryell ce soir ?

Pensez à apporter votre moustache et de pas garer votre poney en double file.

----------


## Rom1

Arg putain naaaaaaan pas ce soir  ::'(:  pourquuuuuuuuuoiiiiiiiii  :Emo:

----------


## Angelina

Nan là tu le fais pas bien, je te montre:

PORQUééééééééé§§§§§

Fistful of frag: le seul jeu où l'on peut s'acheter une moustache !





T'es en plein exam ?

----------


## Scorbut



----------


## Setzer

Moustache of steellzzzzz§§  :Cigare:

----------


## Rom1

> T'es en plein exam ?


Wai  :Emo:  vous allez vous eclater sans moi  ::cry:: 




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/16d...d-6b89247d1768


Rectification :

----------


## Scorbut

La créatrice de ce logo n'approuve pas l'ajout du lapin idiot  ::):

----------


## Rom1

> La créatrice de ce logo n'approuve pas l'ajout du lapin idiot


Il est pas idiot, juste un peu empoté...
Mais c'est parce qu'il n'a pas de moustaches hein?  :Emo:

----------


## ShinSH

> Shin tu devrais mettre deux trois screens car ça à l'air d'être super réussi niveau ambiance !


Je pouvais pas le faire au moment de poster la news, le wifi du quick était super lent.  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Les logo Machete sont géniaux, tous autant qu'ils sont...

 :B): 


Vivement la mise à jour...
 :Bave:

----------


## Elbreth

Hum le prob de la màj 2.5 -> 2.6 c'est que c'est pour les serveurs!!!

----------


## Rom1

> Hum le prob de la màj 2.5 -> 2.6 c'est que c'est pour les serveurs!!!


Bon je réponds ici (meme si sur le topic Machete t'as eu ta réponse) 

Patch 2.5 vers 2.6 189mo

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Putain, c'est si bon de faire peng peng...  :Bave:

----------


## zuluhed

Holy Banana, Tout ceci m'a l'air chouette! Foi de Slipman, je vais télécharger tout sa.

----------

